# lost african grey parrot



## dawn1974 (Apr 13, 2011)

my african grey flew away on the 16th march,in the beswick area of manchester,we are so worried about him as we have hade him 11yrs,so hes part of my family,it has devastated us all,please if anybody knows any infomation please get intouch.thankyou.......tel 07980138731....or [email protected]


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry to read this, hope you get some news on him soon.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Really hope you can find him 

Have you contacted local RSPCA, vets, police, even other dog/animal rescues as they often take in other animals or can put you in contact with someone else who does.

Also try local bird sanctuaries as someone might take a found bird there, not knowing what to do.

Is he ringed? If so, make sure anywhere you have reported him to have taken note of his ring data, if you know it... I must admit I don't know any of my birds ring numbers.

Also make posters and put them up in vets, pet shops, cafes, bus stops, corner shops.... If someone has got him, you need to make him too hot to handle 

Scroll through local freeads for African grey parrots for sale as someone may find him and sell him on.

Making a Facebook group can also help you spread the word, if you need any help with this then I am happy to help... I live in Lancashire so can help you with contacts if you want 

Hope to see him home soon xx

I am currently at the other end of this spectrum having recently found a parrot, it's not an African grey though unfortunately.


----------



## gingeroon (Jan 27, 2009)

hope u find him from one parrot lover to another


----------



## dawn1974 (Apr 13, 2011)

hi now i am on the other end of it,iv took aparrot in til i can locate its owner,while searching for my lost baby,im letting everyone know that iv found 1,its complicated searching both,iv had alot of calls about the one iv found,but still no owner but il keep on untill i find them,just hope someone is doing the same with mine x


----------



## dawn1974 (Apr 13, 2011)

hi iv also took aparrot thats been found so im in the process of searching for mine while trying to trace the owner of the one iv took in,iv had loads of calls but still no owner,but i will keep trying and i hope someone is doing the same for my baby


----------

